# Ruger P944 problems



## Torkwrench

Hey guys, I've owned plenty of Rugers in my day but I have one specific that was giving me trouble. About 3 months ago I purchased a P944 .40 cal Special Edition. From the first time shooting this gun, it was never really accurate at all! At 15 yards, I could only group about a 4inch group. None were really near the 10X. 3 out of 10 shots were in the 4" group, the rest were a little of everywhere and always....always had at least one flyer that ended up somewhere else than the target. I figured it just needed to be broken in. After 300 rounds, the accuracy never improved and I tried everything from adjusting the sights to hold diffrent aims. But holding a 6'oclock aim, it never put em' where I wanted them to be. Trying diffrent ammo yeilded the same results. However it seemed to like the Winchester SXZ training ammo better but was still bad.

So, I sold the gun klast week and plan to buy a Baby Eagle .40 cal.

Am I the only person who has experianced this? What could have been wrong? Could it have been a "bad gun" or do I just need to stay away from the Rugers now?

I'd really like to have a new SR9 but have gotten terrible feedback on that one too. Any insight or opinions would be great!


----------



## rman

I've owned 2 P944's - one blued and one stainless. I still have and shoot the stainless KP944DC. Neither one of these guns are target grade, but both would shoot better than yours. I have shot some 10 shot groups at 15 yards from sandbags that were under 1 inch with the right ammo. (Some of mine were at least 2.5" with the wrong ammo, or I didn't do my part.) I think you were just unfortunate enough to get one that had a problem. 

You'll find lots of people who flame Rugers of various models on just about any web forum. This also applies to Kimbers, Colts, Glocks, Smith & Wesson, Para, Taurus and etc. I've owned a shot a lot of P-Series Rugers and have an SR9 that has been thru the recall, a KP345DC with a couple of thousand rounds through it and the KP944 mentioned above. It has been thru about 1,500 rounds. All of them are strong, dependable and accurate guns. (I'm not just a Ruger fanatic - I have guns by Para, Springfield Armory, Taurus, Smith & Wesson.)

I would have called Ruger and explained the problem to them. They are good to work with and would probably have taken care of your issues. Ruger, as well as all manufacturers, are hesitant to immediately take you word for problems with accuracy. After all, they have no way of knowing about your shooting skills. Most will, however, test fire it on their range. If it meets their criteria for duty-type accuracy they will return it to you. If not, they will work on it until it does meet their criteria.

Don't be afraid to buy another Ruger, and don't be prejudiced by what you read in the forums. Go to a few gun shops and handle several different brands and types of guns. Going to a range that rents guns is even better. Buy what feels right to you. If you have problems, contact the manufacturer and give them a chance to work it out. Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## Torkwrench

I agree with you 100% I probably just got a bad gun. It happens every now and then. I just sold the P944 and bought a Taurus 24/7 Tactical .40 with the money. I still have a Ruger P89 that I'll never part with because it was my first Semi-Auto and it still shoots great. I was just displease that the P944 didn't have the ability that my ol' P89 had.


----------



## Brevard

What happened to the last semis ruger put out. All I have seen lately are the SR9. I had a ruger .45 with the rail undreneath the barrel buthad to sell it before I put one round through it. I had been out of the handgun thing for quite sometime before then. Do they still or did they ever make a .40 version with the rail one the bottom for lights and stuff?


----------

